# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Lendet qe duhet te zgjedh per te vazhduar per Informatike

## Romantiku.11

Pershendetje!Jam nje maturant dhe mendoj te vazhdoj universitetin per Informatike ne Tirane.Neqofte se do te kemi lende me zgjedhje do te doja qe te zgjedhja Anglishtin Edhe Biologjine por a kane vertet lidhje me degen qe do te vazhdoj une pra per Informatike.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Dipllomen me lek ke per ta mor,k'shu qe mos e vrit shum menien.Edhe me lek e prap nuk osht e sigurt.

Po e pate me zgjedhje,zgjedhja ate qe kushton me pak.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## 2043

> Pershendetje!Jam nje maturant dhe mendoj te vazhdoj universitetin per Informatike ne Tirane.Neqofte se do te kemi lende me zgjedhje do te doja qe te zgjedhja Anglishtin Edhe Biologjine por a kane vertet lidhje me degen qe do te vazhdoj une pra per Informatike.


Ti shiko te zgjedhesh ato lende qe i ke me mire dhe ne te cilat mer me shume kredite, zgjedhjen perkatese e ben ne vit te trete, Mesa di anglishtja ka me shume kredite por ne formatin e lendeve me zgjedhje ke anash edhe kreditet per cdo lende

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## bora2

biologjia nuk ka lidhje por me sa di une anglishtja ka shume lidhje

----------


## bora2

:Mos:  informatika eshte e veshtire te keshilloj ta mendosh prape degen qe do zgjedhesh

----------

